# Rpm Problem



## rememberrev7 (Mar 4, 2015)

I own a 1986 300zx, the throttle body position sensor went out on me about 4 months ago. I've been driving it without it being hooked up until recently when I'd let off the gas completely and the rpm's would raise by about 2 to 300. I then got a new senor and pigtail to connect it, but the rmps still raise after I've let off the gas. The problem is worse when I accelerate faster or go to higher rpm's. I have to wait about 2 or 3 seconds for the rpm's to go back down and then I can take the clutch out without burning it. Any ideas on what it could be? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

